# Possible new large Fire tablet



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.phonedog.com/2015/09/16/amazons-new-10-inch-android-tablet-revealed-new-leak

Believe it if you want to. I'm shifting entirely to Fruitytm phones and such, so won't be buying one.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is more speculation on the new tablets (possibly to be announced tomorrow with a new FireTV): http://www.aftvnews.com/these-are-likely-amazons-4-new-tablets/


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

And it's here the HD 10



I was hoping for HDX.. but the SD slot makes it very tempting. I need to compare specs to see which I will be getting (the HD 10 or the HDX 8.9) because I already know I want a larger model.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

They're not listing the HDX tablets under the Fire's anymore so I'm wondering if those are going away.  I did a search on Amazon and found them but when I was looking under Fire tablets I didn't find them.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah . . . but I can't believe that the screen is lower quality for the same/greater price . . . I wonder if it's just their confusing renaming system?

But I guess I'm not interested enough to do a lot of research.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah . . . but I can't believe that the screen is lower quality for the same/greater price . . . I wonder if it's just their confusing renaming system?


Which devices are you comparing? The screen is lower quality but the price is much much lower on the new models.

The legacy 8.9" HDX is $379.99. ( http://www.amazon.com/Fire-HDX-8-9-Display-Wi-Fi/dp/B00HCNHDN0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1442515561&sr=8-2&keywords=fire+hdx )

The new Fire HD 8 is $149.99
The new Fire HD 10 is $229.99

Yes, the specs on the new tablets are underwhelming and I was disappointed at the lower resolution as well. But the prices are really low as well. I was hoping for an upgrade to the 7" HDX and was disappointed to not get it.

Instead, I will keep my old 7" tablet and try the new 10" tablet for home use (watching TV/movies). I want it primarily for Tablo (which my current tablet doesn't support), and I have Tablo set to record at 720p, so I shouldn't need higher resolution for that. It is worth a try. I can return it if I am disappointed.


----------

